# New Watch, Help Guys?



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm very new to this forum and I came here for some advice on a new watch (for my birthday in 6 weeks). I have only been into decent watches for about a year (compared to you guys, I'm a baby :lol and it was last year I decided I would "suit up" and get myself a slightly classier watch to wear. I came across the Invicta 9204 and I loved it! It looks like my dads Omega Seamaster "James Bond" whilst also looking like a submariner and so I bought it for around Â£50 -Â£55 quid. Now a year later this watch still performs beautifully and it has been abused a lot, mainly in engineering class, so I'm very pleased at that but I think now I need go a step up and get something even nicer... Now after getting my watch a year ago I realised what my dad's watch really is (an automatic) and I cannot stop staring at it! Now I'm not getting an Omega  at least not in my budget but I am looking at automatic watches! I just love that sweeping hand :thumbup: After a bit of research it lead me again to an Invicta... The Invicta 8926, it looks like mine, but black and its automatic with the new NH35A movement (which apparently is very good)! Really I wanted your opinions of it, negative and positive, but also if you can recommend anything in that price range? Thanks guys :thumbup: (p.s not really looking to spend much more than Â£150 but the cheaper the better :yes: )


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not had one of these but a quick google on Invicta 8926 found a few reviews.

Lots of choices for the style/price range especially iof you are willing to look at internet sellers. there are a couple of sellers that get mixed reviews on here that are worth looking at - creation watches and dutyfreeisland.

Watches are such a personal choice that it is difficult to make suggestions.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

try looking at the obris morgan explorer, christ im starting to sound like an advert for that watch :tongue2:


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> try looking at the obris morgan explorer, christ im starting to sound like an advert for that watch :tongue2:


WOW!  That's a nice looking watch! How much will it be?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Seiko are always going to be up there for value for money...the iconic 007 with the black bezel (very sub alike) or its brother, the 009 with the Pepsi bezel...both autos. Various Seiko 5 models should also fit the bill.

This is a 009 on a mesh bracelet...it normally comes on either a rubber strap or an oyster style bracelet.


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Seiko are always going to be up there for value for money...the iconic 007 with the black bezel (very sub alike) or its brother, the 009 with the Pepsi bezel...both autos. Various Seiko 5 models should also fit the bill.
> 
> This is a 009 on a mesh bracelet...it normally comes on either a rubber strap or an oyster style bracelet.


Very nice Roger! One slight problem, I'm not much of a Seiko lover :/


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

Also... The NH25A vs NH35A has a few differences but I'm not sure I understand them (hacking?), would someone like to explain?  Also what's the differences between 21 Jewel movt. and 24? It is a lot of accuracy difference? (I'll probably get my automatic watch regulated anyway) But I have heard great reviews for the NH35A movement....


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Orient Mako? In the ballpark price wise... (in fact you can find one for under Â£80 if you look hard):










There is also the XL version which is a bit bigger and without numbers on the dial. This is my one, but it comes in various colours:










I have read on another forum that Invicta have had their problems with quality control, but then that doesn't mean it's gospel. It might steer me to somewhere with a good returns policy, though, just in case.









To answer your specific question, hacking is when an auto movement stops when you pull the crown out. Non-hackers keep going, hackers stop. It's a useful feature! You usually find that hackers can also be hand wound, which is also useful. :yes:

I'd be really interested in why you don't like Seiko? They are consistently well regarded in the watch community: most collectors (even if they have Rolex, Omega, PP, AP etc) will still have a Seiko or two (probably a Monster* or the 007/9 pictured above). The also make some seriously high end kit (Grand Seikos are in Omega/ Rolex money territory and pretty much as good as the best that the Swiss can produce; the Tuna is considered by some as THE dive watch).

Another small thing- you're asking about an Invicta on the Japanese watches section of the forum- Invicta are as far as I'm aware a US company, and I believe generally made in China. You might get some more varied opinions if this thread was in the general discussion area (you could ask a mod to move it)? On here, you'll just get people recommending Japanese watches!  Which are very good... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

HTH,

Alex.

*not Mach, obviously...


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Have a look at a Seiko SNCF17 or 15 black dial and bezel, and blue dial and red/blue bezel


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Liamborghini said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > try looking at the obris morgan explorer, christ im starting to sound like an advert for that watch :tongue2:
> ...


about Â£180 im saving now


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, to answer Apm101 I just never found them to be a nice looking watch (in my price range, although I WILL end up having a black monster!) for the money I'm spending, but I do like the company and they are very reliable and I like they use In-house movements instead of outsourcing it... Badshot, that first one is a very nice looking watch! Not tpp sure about the second one, never been one for pepsi-can style bezel but still very nice! Thanks for the help there apm101... the reason this is in Japanese watches is because I couldn't find an American watch page or Invicta either and I've heard people wont go into a page that has Invicta in it, even though I have had no reason to contact customer service (I think that's the problem) but by Invicta runs fine (especially as I paid Â£50!) and its a year later, I know not a grand time scale but still... Also is there such a thing as too much winding of a watch? I would probably sit in class and end up either taking the watch off and admiring the back and winding it round or just turn the bezel (whilst still in the normal position?) xD


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

badshot said:


> Have a look at a Seiko SNCF17 or 15 black dial and bezel, and blue dial and red/blue bezel


Also known as the 'Sea Urchin' if you're doing a Google search. I had the all blue version....wish I'd never sold it now.... :sadwalk: This is the only pic I have left of it...a composite that I used to illustrate something else...had a crystal case back too....


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 12, 2012)

I have an Orient Mako in blue that I might be thinking of selling soon if you are interested?


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

Yunsung said:


> I have an Orient Mako in blue that I might be thinking of selling soon if you are interested?


Thanks for the offer, how much you thinking? I still might stick with Invicta ... I don't know about anyone else but I am very impressed with the watches they make (maybe not the company but oh well...) apart from their strap pins but they can be easily replaced


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Liamborgini, you found anything you fancy yet?


----------



## Leonhard (Sep 9, 2013)

I am new to this forum too...but I think it's good for learning watches' knowledge


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

badshot said:


> Liamborgini, you found anything you fancy yet?


Um I think I am going to bite the bullet and go with the 8926, due to just being a great cheap watch  but not entirely sure yet :/


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

Leonhard said:


> I am new to this forum too...but I think it's good for learning watches' knowledge


I do agree


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

badshot said:


> Liamborgini, you found anything you fancy yet?


I would look in the private sales section but I don't have enough posts yet :/ Fun times


----------

